# access tabellen vergleichen



## siegpes (13. September 2005)

hallo!

habe zwei tabellen
tabelle_1 beinnahltet Gemeinden und anderes
tabelle_2 beinnhaltet alle Gemeinden

tabelle_1 werden datensätze hinzugefügt dadurch neue Gemeinden!

so jetzt soll eine abfrage oder so, tabelle_1 mit tabelle_2 vergleichen und mir eine zahl mit den übereinstimmlichkeiten auspucken!

danke

lg siegpes


----------

